# My Cruise night at kepnock Grove Bundaberg. So much fun. Photo's here.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Last night i had to play at a cruise night at Kepnock Grove Nursing home. They had a cruise evening. The whole of the entertainment room was decorated up the resident's were dressed up they had me playing the keyboard and later on they had two men playing a guitar and they were singing. I run around taking photo's for them. I had a 3 course meal Prawn cocktail, Lamb Chop and veggies, Cheese Cake and icecream and cream for dessert. I was so full when i finished we all had a fun night everyone was happy and laughing they all enjoyed my music and the fellows singing to. I am going to share some photo's with you all i have permission from the staff to share these with you. They will be posting them on there facebook page later in a few days time. Ill post some of the tables to. Some of the residents that could stand had a gig with the staff it was so cool everyone was singing to...I had my hair highlighted and will get a photo of me on Saturday as i have to go to a ball dance tomorrow night. I will have my new dress on. They made me wear a Sailor Hat.

Me on the keyboard they put a sailor hat on my head.


I am sitting on a girls lap she is hiding underneath me.This is the staff





Chantel the girl in charge of the Residents activity's


The Sailor Cooks.


Ill be back to add some more soon please come back and see the photo's.​


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

looks like you had a wonderful time my friend.thanks so much for the photos.the dress looked really great on you.and your hair color is beautiful.blessings and take care.:green pied:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are some more photo's.

A cup a tea please.


A new dance step.




See how nice the tables look.


I am waiting for some photo's to come to me should get them in the middle of the week and ill share some more good photo's from last night. Thank you.​


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

shanebudgie said:


> looks like you had a wonderful time my friend.thanks so much for the photos.the dress looked really great on you.and your hair color is beautiful.blessings and take care.:green pied:


Thank you Shane.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like a fun night Lyn  I'm glad everyone had fun


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Looks like a fun night Lyn  I'm glad everyone had fun


Thanks Niamhf. Yes we did have a fun night wasn't late got home at 8 30pm


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, that looked like a lot of fun! I'll bet your keyboard playing was lovely 

The sailor cooks look so smart in their caps! And of course, I couldn't go without mentioning your gorgeous dress 

You looked lovely! I look forward to seeing the pictures of the ball :thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, that looked like a lot of fun! I'll bet your keyboard playing was lovely
> 
> The sailor cooks look so smart in their caps! And of course, I couldn't go without mentioning your gorgeous dress
> 
> You looked lovely! I look forward to seeing the pictures of the ball :thumbsup:


Thank you Gi Gi. Yes it was a fun night. They are going to do a theme in July for Christmas in July. I have to dress up in Christmas clothes. Should be a good night.Thank you for noticing my dress i also had my hair highlighted to. All of the staff and residents wanted my dress i said no they can't have it.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn you look so cute in the lovely dress, and the sailor hat!!  The tables look so nice too. I can tell what a fun time it was!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures Lyn. Everyone looks like they had a great time. Your dress looks lovely as does your hair.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Great pictures Lyn. Everyone looks like they had a great time. Your dress looks lovely as does your hair.


Thank you Kate. It was a fun night but the food was really good yum now i am still full.. I went to sleep really easy last night.



RavensGryf said:


> Lyn you look so cute in the lovely dress, and the sailor hat!!  The tables look so nice too. I can tell what a fun time it was!


Thank you Julie. I am glad you like my dress and sailor hat.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*My*

What a fun trip, Lyn, The hair and Dress are lovely. I am looking forward to more pics. The cooks look like fun to work with. I admire your talent on the keyboard. Blessings, Jo Ann:yellow face 2::yellow face 2::hug::hug::yellow face 2::yellow face 2:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see you had quite the lovely time, Lyn! I'm sure the residents at the nursing home loved your keyboard performance!


----------

